# 8 hrs to paint this house Int. & Ext.



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This 3200 sqft house was built in 24 hrs, I had a total of 22 guys on this deal. We had to be there at 2 am to start painting the fascia, we had the shell painted in 45. min. The doors, jambs and base board prepped in 30 min. primed and enameled in 1 hr. We were walking out with the int. and ext. completely painted by noon. This was a fund raiser for the Barbra Sinatra children's foundation. All the trade donated there time and material, well the suppliers donated the material.They sold the house and gave the profit to the foundation. It was a total of $200,000.00.

This was the best bunch of guys I have worked with.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else but I don't think I would want a house that was built in 24 hrs or painted in 8. Still impressive though. how does paint dry at 2 in the morning? Its like that extreme make over home edition.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

They placed heaters in the unit. I drive by this house every now and then to see how the ext. is standing up and surprisingly it looks great. I was expecting delamin. You also have to remember to we had to wait for other trades to finish. This was in the Palm Spring area the out side temp at 2 in the morning was 70 degrees.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bet that was tough bumping into everyone like that, 22 ppl in one house with wet paint. Many colors?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

one color only ther was also other trades in their as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

On normal jobs, it's tough keeping dust outa the paint when there are other trades to trip over. How'd you deal with that?

I'm impressed when everyone can work together on these extreme building projects, but it wouldn't be my cup o tea, I'd be tearing my hair out screaming, "I'm an ARTISTE, I can't work this way" :jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What happens if someone pulled up in an official looking car and screams, "*Immigration and Customs Enforcement*" ? (ice)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Was the stucco tinted so you would only have to paint the trim?

Good team effort.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

All my guys have a w2 and a I9 form filled out. So they probably would have offered the officials if they wanted some water.

We had to take some short cuts obviously, We painted the stucco, it was not your ideal circumstances. It was more about get r done than get r right. The only thing that worried me was the stucco. Cause we couldn't even wait for it to cure all the way. That why I am shocked to see the paint holding up, I was expecting some sort of a failure.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

how did they get it by the Building Officials. I say that because Habitat did a large project in Biloxi last month 30 or so houses to help those that insurance did over after Katrina. However the City codes were enforced. Do not see how that could have happened when things like stucco etc, had not curred out.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

They had a on site inspector there. I'm sure some things were getting overlooked. The city was behind the builders since this was a charitable deal


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> All my guys have a w2 and a I9 form filled out. So they probably would have offered the officials if they wanted some water.


Am sure you do enough to cya, but all of that can be overcomem by forgery. ( unless you submit info to the federal checking thing they have)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We check all SS# through the hotline if a # comes up bad we give them a week to get it straight, if not they are told that they can not work for us until they get it worked out


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Am sure you do enough to cya, but all of that can be overcomem by forgery. ( unless you submit info to the federal checking thing they have)


 
Really well said:no:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'd be tearing my hair out screaming, "I'm an ARTISTE, I can't work this way" :jester:


Yep me too! :laughing:


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Really well said:no:


hehehe I knew that smiley was good for something.


----------

